# Visa for Maids



## apollo99 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi. We are moving to Dubai in July. We have a baby and young kids. Just wanted to know if it would be better to get a maids from agencies in Dubai or to bring from here? How is visa processing done if we make them travel with us going there? Does anyone have an idea of how much all the visas and insurance would cost? 

This is a great site--very helpful.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There is another thread running about maid. Have a search & read that for what you need to know.

-


----------

